# T-Nut for New QCTP on New Lathe



## MtnBiker (May 28, 2021)

Managed to find an essentially new (looks like an unused return from 12/20) Aloris CXA for my new (to me) 17x40. Came with a blank t-nut. Easy enough. Milled and fitted to compound - split the difference with just a little more material in the slots. Won't have power to the new machine for a few weeks (RPC is on the way). But one less thing to worry about.

Gave it a couple thousandths of clearance for a nice slip fit. Does anyone know if you are supposed to harden the t-nuts after milling? The steel was really easy to machine so wondering.

I do like the new engraved logo Aloris is using now. Classy.


----------



## benmychree (May 28, 2021)

No need to harden it.


----------



## Ultradog MN (Jun 5, 2021)

Nice.
I also did that job here recently.
Bought a used CXA Aloris and the T nut was too big for my compound.
Used my little 10" Dvorak shaper.
Perfect job for a machine that doesn't get used much.
I agree with Benmychree that it doesn't need to be hardened.


----------

